# December 2014 rainbows - cautiously pregnant and inviting people to join me



## Smiler79

Hi ladies - I have cautiously moved over to this forum from ttcal. I am 4 weeks 3days pregnant after a miscarriage in September .

I have a 3yr old rainbow daughter who was born after my first miscarriage in 2009.

I have an edd of 27th December 2014. Due to having had 2 miscarriages I have been booked in for an early scan on 13th May at approx 7weeks. Ironically it is day before my angels due date so hoping it is a good omen.

Would love to have some ladies to join me in my cautious journey x.


----------



## cazi77

hiya i'm due 11th December. I had 4 miscarriages before my daughter. I have a known blood clotting roblem so am on treatment for that. hoing this is my 2nd rainbow!


----------



## Conina

Hi I'm due Christmas Day! Lost my lo around last Christmas so really hoping this will give me a rainbow this year


----------



## Smiler79

Hi ladies nice to hear from you. Will be good to go through this journey with other ladies, esp as too early to share my news with friends.

Maybe we can use this thread as a space to vent our worries, excitement etc in knowledge we have people who understand and won't judge.

Sorry to hear off your losses but hears hoping we ll have our rainbows in our arms by end of year x x x


----------



## eme

Hi Ladies!

I hope you don't mind if I cautiously join as well. I had a miscarriage on March 23, pretty sure I ovulated on April 3 as I had very distinct ovulation pain that day. Have been feeling similar symptoms to my most recent pregnancy but didn't give it much thought since I had heard so many ladies say that their first few periods after a miscarriage gave them pregnancy symptoms. Well last night I decided to take a hpt just to make sure.....and low and behold I got a bfp in seconds...and this was a night with a teenie tiny amount of urine (so little that I had to tilt the cup just to get the tip of the test all the way covered).

I'm having a hard time believing I'm pregnant though.....as weird as that sounds. I'm supposedly due on Christmas Day =) I'm calling my OB this morning to set up an appointment to get bloods drawn to make sure everything is on track.


----------



## Conina

Hi eme!! We're due on the same day!! Although I was told when c was born out could be another c-section so i might end up going early


----------



## eme

This will be nice to have ladies to share the journey with. It feels better knowing that I can vent all of my crazy on here since clearly we aren't telling anyone yet. Not until a firm heartbeat is confirmed will we tell family (around 8 weeks) and then probably not until 22 weeks for the rest of the world. I can't believe it....I'm still in shock haha
A Christmas Baby!!!!


----------



## Smiler79

So ladies first question......... Has anyone got symptoms yet and if so which ones and when did they start?

I am completely paranoid. As I am only just over 4 weeks I have found out earlier than in my last two pregnancies. With my daughter I found out at 6 weeks pregnant and pretty much straight away I felt nauseas 24/7 until about 14 weeks and could only stomach fruit.

With my miscarriage I found out at 6 weeks as well and was sick twice and went off my cuppas but nothing else and actually found out that baby had stopped developing at 5.5 weeks but didn't miscarry til 7.5weeks so baby had actually died before I even realised I was pregnant.

This time I gave really achy boobs and feel nauseas if I get too hungry but not much else yet. Hoping it is just because it is still early says. Sure I will be moaning if sand when morning sicknes properly kicks in!!!!!!!


----------



## eme

My symptoms are similar but not exactly the same. I don't have sore bb's this time (only a little achy late last night) which is VERY odd for me because even with my period each month my bb's HURT! Otherwise it's the same symptoms....almost like clockwork! Hiccups, heartburn, non-stop diarrhea for 7 days running now (doesn't matter what I do or don't eat) tired, and my skin is breaking out =) Lovely, I know ;-)


----------



## eme

oh! Also I've already started getting the twinges and pinches again. I'm 4w6d right now.....5 weeks post onset of bleeding from miscarriage, 7 weeks from confirmation of loss of heartbeat. No period in between then and bfp


----------



## Conina

My boobs are really sore, which I've never had before in either of my pregnancies. The only symptom I had during the others was a weird taste in my mouth. I don't have that, but I can't remember when it started before. I should really pay more attention!!


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Can I join you ladies? I am due 12/26... I am still in the ttcal forum and have been asking them if I can stay till at least 8wks but I feel bad posting there about my pregnancy when they are all trying :(
I had beta done last Wednesday that came back at 23 and then today and it came back at 550. I have to repeat it next Wednesday and then as long as it is still good I'll have an early u/s the following week. My symptoms have just been fatigue, sore bbs, constipation, and nauseous when hungry. I'm on BA and extra folic acid.

Eme, I replied to your post in the ttcal forum, so happy for you:happydance:

Hope we all have a H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## eme

Of course you can join, and welcome!!! I felt the same way....with it being so soon after the loss of my baby it feels weird to be in a "pregnancy" forum again. But at the same time, I didn't feel 100% right talking about the pregnancy all over the place in the TTC forums. So yes, welcome and we'll all go through this scary first half of the pregnancy together!!! I'm due 12/25!! Can you believe it, Christmas babies?!?!


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

:hugs:So exciting!!! :happydance:


----------



## amazingLife

Smiler79 said:


> Hi ladies - I have cautiously moved over to this forum from ttcal. I am 4 weeks 3days pregnant after a miscarriage in September .
> 
> I have a 3yr old rainbow daughter who was born after my first miscarriage in 2009.
> 
> I have an edd of 27th December 2014. Due to having had 2 miscarriages I have been booked in for an early scan on 13th May at approx 7weeks. Ironically it is day before my angels due date so hoping it is a good omen.
> 
> Would love to have some ladies to join me in my cautious journey x.

I m so glad you started this thread:hugs: i m cautiously expecting #1 .i cannot describe how stressfull and anxious i m these days,, would be happy to share our journey..


----------



## amazingLife

I have no sore boobs, or nausea as yet only light cramps here and there .after two great betas ,, i m feeling a bit relaxed this evening..have first ultrasound next thursday ,
When do you all have ultrasounds ??


----------



## Smiler79

Hi to all new ladies. I don't have my first us until 13th May which seems like forever away but glad in a way as it is past when I normally miscarry so if they see acheartbeat then things should be good x x


----------



## Tess.ie

Hi, may I join? :) I'm due 9th or 10th dec with baby #2. Feeling really good and positive about it so hoping my intuition is right! Because of previous MMC x2 I can have a reassurance scan at about 9 wks so must ring the epu today to set that up. Also need to make my first doctors appt and call the midwife team I want too.


----------



## Conina

mama of 4 n 1 said:


> Can I join you ladies? I am due 12/26... I am still in the ttcal forum and have been asking them if I can stay till at least 8wks but I feel bad posting there about my pregnancy when they are all trying :(
> I had beta done last Wednesday that came back at 23 and then today and it came back at 550. I have to repeat it next Wednesday and then as long as it is still good I'll have an early u/s the following week. My symptoms have just been fatigue, sore bbs, constipation, and nauseous when hungry. I'm on BA and extra folic acid.
> 
> Eme, I replied to your post in the ttcal forum, so happy for you:happydance:
> 
> Hope we all have a H&H 9 months!!!

Hi mama :hi: Good to see you over here!


----------



## vickytoria88

Hello ladies.

Just found out that I am expecting again. I had a mmc in November. I have a beautiful little girl who will be 2 in June.

By my LMP I should be due 17th December, I feel I'm not that far along though. Only getting 2-3 on clear blue digi


----------



## amazingLife

Congrats all expecting ,most of you are second time momas it seems,,hope your first ones are keeping you mind distracted.


----------



## krulci

Hello, everyone! Hope you don't mind if I join in... 



vickytoria88 said:


> Hello ladies.
> 
> Just found out that I am expecting again. I had a mmc in November. I have a beautiful little girl who will be 2 in June.
> 
> By my LMP I should be due 17th December, I feel I'm not that far along though. Only getting 2-3 on clear blue digi

Our dates are so similar! I am due December 16th (though with twins), lost our sweet baby in November, and DS turns two in July. How strange (and wonderful)! I hope your digis are wrong. Will you be going in for a scan soon?


----------



## vickytoria88

It seems in the UK they do things allt differently. Don't think I'll get a scan u till 12 weeks unless I pay privately (which I might do). I've spoke to a few people and it seems the 2-3 is ok because you add two week onto the dates that show on the digi so would make it about right.

It's just a waiting game though. If it's meant to be it will be.

Xx


----------



## Nina83

Hi guys, can I join? 
I'd much rather be in a PAL group, we "get" it :(

I'm due (FX) December 6th. After a MMC last year followed by a MC, it took us a long time to get pregnant first time and now, I just can't loose this as well.
I started spotting at about 6 weeks, brown discharge and had an early scan. Everything looked good, with a HB. A small blob might have been a SCH.
The week following I had another scan with my doctor, again everything was fine, but the spotting continues :(
It's light, and not often, but so scary. I still don't know if we should go in for another scan today.
I'm so superstitious, with our MMC we found out at 8+4, and today I'm 8+1. Date wise, they're so similar.
I told DH last night that I just don't want bad news over the weekend. I feel like I'm running away from reality.

Symptom wise, minor nausea week 6, then during week 7 I started getting evening sickness. It's horrible, I can't sleep. Sometimes I get it during the day, but at night it's the worst. No throwing up though. Some sharp pains the other day, no boob soreness, but they have gotten bigger!

I look forward to getting to know you all, there are some people I recognize from elsewhere on BNB :) Hopefully we'll all be here until NYE 2015 rooting each other on!


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies can I join too? :)

I've had 7 varying first tri losses (4-12w) in the last 6 years, and two successful pregnancies. My most recent losses were a 10 week fetal demise in January (had erpc) and a chemical in March! I'm now (unbelievably!) pregnant again, 5 weeks, EDD by lmp 26th, but by ov I make it 24/25th. Got betas today and a scan next Friday.. :flower:


----------



## Smiler79

Welcome to new ladies. Nina I understand your worry about the spotting but apparently it is more common than we realise. I had spotting on and off for first 12 weeks when pregnant with my rainbow who it's now three x x xx


----------



## Conina

You US girls are so lucky with your betas and early scans. We're pretty much left to our own devices until the 12 week scan. Although since my mc was only discovered at my scan, the girl did advise me to go to the early pregnancy unit to get early scans just in case.


----------



## eme

So im stuck on the road until Tuesday night and cant get my first betas until I come back...so funny how having to wait for medical proof that all is well can be so hard!!! How ever did women a generation before us do it?! My mom was telling me how with all of her kids she never had a single ultrasound. ...they just simply didn't do them back then!


----------



## Smiler79

Conina not sure how it works in Ireland but as I have had two miscarriages ( not consecutively) I rang epu when I fell pregnant and have been booked in for a scan at about 7weeks and may get another one at 10 weeks x x


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Welcome new ladies :hugs:
H&H:cloud9: to us all :)


----------



## krulci

Nina83 said:


> Hi guys, can I join?
> I'd much rather be in a PAL group, we "get" it :(
> 
> I'm due (FX) December 6th. After a MMC last year followed by a MC, it took us a long time to get pregnant first time and now, I just can't loose this as well.
> I started spotting at about 6 weeks, brown discharge and had an early scan. Everything looked good, with a HB. A small blob might have been a SCH.
> The week following I had another scan with my doctor, again everything was fine, but the spotting continues :(
> It's light, and not often, but so scary. I still don't know if we should go in for another scan today.
> I'm so superstitious, with our MMC we found out at 8+4, and today I'm 8+1. Date wise, they're so similar.
> I told DH last night that I just don't want bad news over the weekend. I feel like I'm running away from reality.
> 
> Symptom wise, minor nausea week 6, then during week 7 I started getting evening sickness. It's horrible, I can't sleep. Sometimes I get it during the day, but at night it's the worst. No throwing up though. Some sharp pains the other day, no boob soreness, but they have gotten bigger!
> 
> I look forward to getting to know you all, there are some people I recognize from elsewhere on BNB :) Hopefully we'll all be here until NYE 2015 rooting each other on!

Hi Nina! Are you spotting with this pregnancy, as well? And this is the one with the possible SCH? I've read so many success stories of women with SCH in the first trimester who went on bed rest for two weeks and at their next scan were symptom free! Maybe give it a try over the weekend... I've also read that putting up your feet helps, too. I'm not sure if you work or how much, but maybe if this seems to stop or slow the spotting, you could continue until it ceases all together? I'm sure baby is doing just fine in there. You will be holding your snowflake in a matter of a quick few months. :happydance: I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## amazingLife

Nina83 said:


> Hi guys, can I join?
> I'd much rather be in a PAL group, we "get" it :(
> 
> I'm due (FX) December 6th. After a MMC last year followed by a MC, it took us a long time to get pregnant first time and now, I just can't loose this as well.
> I started spotting at about 6 weeks, brown discharge and had an early scan. Everything looked good, with a HB. A small blob might have been a SCH.
> The week following I had another scan with my doctor, again everything was fine, but the spotting continues :(
> It's light, and not often, but so scary. I still don't know if we should go in for another scan today.
> I'm so superstitious, with our MMC we found out at 8+4, and today I'm 8+1. Date wise, they're so similar.
> I told DH last night that I just don't want bad news over the weekend. I feel like I'm running away from reality.
> 
> Symptom wise, minor nausea week 6, then during week 7 I started getting evening sickness. It's horrible, I can't sleep. Sometimes I get it during the day, but at night it's the worst. No throwing up though. Some sharp pains the other day, no boob soreness, but they have gotten bigger!
> 
> I look forward to getting to know you all, there are some people I recognize from elsewhere on BNB :) Hopefully we'll all be here until NYE 2015 rooting each other on!

Nina i have known people with SCH went on to have healthy pregnancy .dont worry hope your bleeding stopps


----------



## amazingLife

Last two days i am feeling better and positive about this pregnancy :cloud9:


----------



## Chameleon

I'm also December 11, after an 11-week MMC that started on Jan. 1st. This will be my first!

I'm a little nervous because I feel like I have fewer symptoms than I did last time around--I'm tired and I get hungry really easily, but not much nausea and only a little breast tenderness. Last time I had all that plus bloating and lots of peeing. Everyone says how lucky I am not to have MS but honestly I would feel better if I was a little more nauseous! But I'm staying positive and reminding myself that most pregnancies end up okay, even without a lot of symptoms!


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Chameleon, I hear ya there, my symptoms are less now than they were. I hope for the nausea to come because it makes me less nervous, I only have the peeing, fatigue, and slight tenderness in bbs... I would feel a lot better if I was feeling sick!


----------



## LPF

Can I join? I'm around 6wks based on LMP but I think I'm 5wks based on ovulation. 

This is my third pregnancy in a year with the previous 2 ending in a horrendous MMC where I was hospitalised as I was haemorrhaging so badly and a MC just before Xmas. 

I have a ds who I had terrible sickness with so that is my benchmark even though I know symptoms don't always happen the same way. 

I worry about everything. My lines weren't dark enough (I won't test again though, even worse), I don't feel pregnant enough, it can't possibly happen for me etc. 

I'm very tired but not sleeping well which probably explains it. My boobs were really sore but less so now, loose bowels in the morning and light nausea on/off during the day. I know they are symptoms but it doesn't feel enough. 

I hate all this. If we loose this one we are drawing a line under it as I can't handle the stress anymore, we need to move on in our life. 

Fx for everyone xx


----------



## sailorsgirl

May i join you? I lost my baby at 6 +1, confirmed at 7 weeks last december. I am now pregnant with my rainbow, due 26th December, making me 5 +2 and starting to worry. I feel that I just need to make it to 7 weeks before i can relax a little bit.

Xxx


----------



## Nina83

Krulci and Amazing, the spotting has died down a bit, I think that only because I'm having some CM I'm getting some leftovers. It's usually only in the morning and evening.
I really do want my snowflake! LOL, that's cute :) :xmas8:

Welcome to the new girls, and congratulations on your pregnancies <3
Hopefully we'll all get through this together, that's how it's done!

AFM, my nausea is getting to me. I'm just queasy most of that day, and it get's worse around dinner, I can hardly put anything into my mouth. The I just go lie on the couch and pass out for about an hour until DH wakes me up and I drag myself to the shower.
I can't even take my vitamins I gag just thinking about it. I need more ginger ale :wacko:
I did buy a big bottle of real ice tea this morning, it's so good, pretty much the only thing I can drink, water is making me feel bad as well.
I'm trying to tell myself that this nausea is good! I never had it previous pregnancies, so FX a million times!


----------



## vickytoria88

I did another test just now as should be getting a 3+ by now. Test still only says 2-3. Should I be worried as by LMP I'm 6+ 6


----------



## Nina83

vickytoria88 said:


> I did another test just now as should be getting a 3+ by now. Test still only says 2-3. Should I be worried as by LMP I'm 6+ 6

I wouldn't trust the digitals at this stage. I think the hook effect starts kicking in around 6 weeks, and the digitals are not reliable! 
When do you have your first scan?


----------



## Nina83

Ugh, so just need to vent, my terribly annoying coworker who sits in the same office as me is eating something stinky. Curry, or some Indian spice, or something like that- very strong. Maybe cumin?
Anyways, I'm about to hurl.
She also drinks Turkish coffee which I can't stand, even when not pregnant. I've got to leave this office!


----------



## vickytoria88

Nina83 said:


> vickytoria88 said:
> 
> 
> I did another test just now as should be getting a 3+ by now. Test still only says 2-3. Should I be worried as by LMP I'm 6+ 6
> 
> I wouldn't trust the digitals at this stage. I think the hook effect starts kicking in around 6 weeks, and the digitals are not reliable!
> When do you have your first scan?Click to expand...

Haven't got a date yet. Got my booking in appointment on the 8th. They're normally pretty good here so will be about 12 weeks


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Woke up nauseous this am & was excited about it lol. Another beta hcg tomorrow, praying all goes well and I can book my early scan next week.

How is everyone feeling?


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

I had one test left that has been calling my name and couldn't help but wonder how dark the line would be... I don't think I have ever had a test where the test line was much darker than the control line, this definitely helped set my mind at ease :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Conina

Beautiful lines mama.

Mine looked like that at 16DPO. Now I really am getting worried about twins :blush:


----------



## Smiler79

I have been feeling quite nauseas today too and really tired. Time is dragging though as desperate for early scan but it is another 2weeks away yet :-( 

Feeling quite anxious at moment As am just over 5weeks now. I had my last miscarriage at about 7.5 weeks but baby had stopped growing at 5.5 weeks. In fact I think it had actually stopped growing before I actually found out I was pregnant naps was on the pill so didn't find out I was pregnant til almost 6 weeks.

Starting to panic that this is the time my last angel died but have another two weeks to find out all is ok. I know there is no reason to believe it will happen again but don't think I will relax til I have had that scan.

Hubby was talking yesterday about a nickname for baby. We have had nicknames for all three of my previous pregnancies(2 angels, 1rainbow). It would be nice to have a nickname so they have a name whatever happens but worried in case I jinx things. Silly I know.

Here were previous names : angel 1: Boo after the little girl in monsters inc
My rainbow (Imogen) :Bob - baby on board !!!
Angel 2: Pip - person In progress

So was thinking Bip for this one -baby in progress!!!


----------



## Nina83

Smiler79 said:


> I have been feeling quite nauseas today too and really tired. Time is dragging though as desperate for early scan but it is another 2weeks away yet :-(
> 
> Feeling quite anxious at moment As am just over 5weeks now. I had my last miscarriage at about 7.5 weeks but baby had stopped growing at 5.5 weeks. In fact I think it had actually stopped growing before I actually found out I was pregnant naps was on the pill so didn't find out I was pregnant til almost 6 weeks.
> 
> Starting to panic that this is the time my last angel died but have another two weeks to find out all is ok. I know there is no reason to believe it will happen again but don't think I will relax til I have had that scan.
> 
> Hubby was talking yesterday about a nickname for baby. We have had nicknames for all three of my previous pregnancies(2 angels, 1rainbow). It would be nice to have a nickname so they have a name whatever happens but worried in case I jinx things. Silly I know.
> 
> Here were previous names : angel 1: Boo after the little girl in monsters inc
> My rainbow (Imogen) :Bob - baby on board !!!
> Angel 2: Pip - person In progress
> 
> So was thinking Bip for this one -baby in progress!!!


LOL Boo! That's so cute! I used to call DH Boo from the Monsters movie, it evolved into Boobie :)
We call our bean baby elephant :) 

Bip is adorable, definitely a baby in progress!!!


----------



## Nina83

Mama, those are some nice lines!
Congratulations!


----------



## Nina83

Smiler, the first weeks are so hard and LONG!
The milestones we have to pass are difficult.
I've never gotten this far with a living baby, previously we found out at 8 weeks ours had stopped developing at 7. So I am praying I am actually carrying a 8+4 baby.
I've had some scans already due to brown discharge so I know the babys heart is beating. I've got a reassurance scan in 1 hour. Praying everything is still OK.
I can't really see myself at a 12 week scan, 20 week, and so on because it's never happened, I just know it to stop all of a sudden. But I try to tell myself that thousands of babies are born healthy every day, and there's no reason mine shouldn't be.

We'll get our little rays of sunshine! :hugs:


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Conina- twins? Oh, I bet you are anxious for scan :)

Smiler- nausea is a good sign, that's why I get so excited about it :)
Your Bip is growing like crazy in there.... ;) Love the nickname!

Nina- can't wait to hear about your scan, less than 4 weeks till the 12 week scan :) 

We are all going to have our lil snow babies come December!!!


----------



## Conina

Unfortunately my MC in December was discovered at the 12 week scan, so I won't be relaxed until then anyway, and I think it won't happen for weeks after that. Maybe when I can feel movement?

When I was pregnant with C I called him munchkin - he gets called that to this day!! Especially when he's being naughty...


----------



## Conina

These were my lines at 16dpo...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Definitely strong lines!


----------



## krulci

Nina83 said:


> I never had it previous pregnancies, so FX a million times!

Nausea is the worst... I've got terrible morning sickness, too. Then again, symptoms are symptoms! Hellooooo rainbow babies! (typed as DS stabs me with a fork... somedays I think having kids is a suicide mission! :dohh:)



Nina83 said:


> vickytoria88 said:
> 
> 
> I did another test just now as should be getting a 3+ by now. Test still only says 2-3. Should I be worried as by LMP I'm 6+ 6
> 
> I wouldn't trust the digitals at this stage. I think the hook effect starts kicking in around 6 weeks, and the digitals are not reliable!
> When do you have your first scan?Click to expand...

Agreed! Even beta draws aren't reliable after a certain point. They don't matter nearly as much as seeing that little heart flutter on the monitor. I'm sure everything is going beautifully!



Conina said:


> Beautiful lines mama.
> 
> Mine looked like that at 16DPO. Now I really am getting worried about twins :blush:

Conina - You know I'm going to say it... TWINS! TWINS! TWINS! FOR THE WINS! :happydance:

Smiler - Bip is adorable! We called DS Munchkin, DD Little One, and now my mom has dubbed the twins The Rascals, lol. She keeps telling DS to prepare for when the rascals arrive and he has to run away to Grammy's house!


----------



## Nina83

krulci said:


> Agreed! Even beta draws aren't reliable after a certain point. They don't matter nearly as much as seeing that little heart flutter on the monitor. I'm sure everything is going beautifully!

This!!! 
I actually didn't retake my betas. I was too afraid they hadn't doubled. And if they didn't? I would rather live a few more days happy that I was pregnant without knowing it was already gone than stressing knowing it was gone and I was just waiting for the worst to happen.
Betas, each baby takes their own sweet time, the only reliable thing you have is an US!
I wish I could have one at home LOL!!!

About my scan, deep breaths, deep breaths, one day at a time! We saw our little bean (DH insists it's a she and said- did you see her heart flicker? she's so small LOL) and a heartbeat. I was freaked out at first because all I saw was an empty sac, but he moved that magic wand of his and found our little bean. It was so weird, the sac was a complete banana shape!
The doctor was awesome, a big huge gentle grizzly bear. He was calm and patient, explained everything to us. He told me the spotting should cease any time soon. Baby was measuring 8+2, so pretty much on time.
I will definitely be less stressed these upcoming days!

I wish you all could get scans NOW. I just want us all to have healthy little ones, and not to stress! I wish life was perfect :(


----------



## Conina

Krulci-don't joke about it! I think dh would faint. Or puke. Or both...


----------



## Smiler79

So glad your scan went well nina. I have got my early reassurance scan two weeks today at approx 7 weeks. I really hope we will be able to see a heartbeat. I know we saw a heartbeat at 8 kneels woth my rainbow so hoping it won't be too early at 7 weeks xxxxx


----------



## Chameleon

Well, the good(?) news is the nausea's finally come. It's not super strong--really less nausea and more just extreme aversions. That is, I don't really feel like throwing up or anything but the thought of putting some foods in my mouth just causes my brain to hold up a big old "NOPE" sign. Really fun to spend an hour cooking dinner that you simply can't eat once it's done...

Looking forward to my first scan in three weeks. I'm so jealous of you guys that can get it done earlier--my insurance doesn't even cover the 10/11-week scan since they only allow one per pregnancy unless "medically necessary." (I'm getting it anyway. No way am I waiting until 20 weeks to see if this one is alive!)


----------



## Nina83

Smiler79 said:


> So glad your scan went well nina. I have got my early reassurance scan two weeks today at approx 7 weeks. I really hope we will be able to see a heartbeat. I know we saw a heartbeat at 8 kneels woth my rainbow so hoping it won't be too early at 7 weeks xxxxx

I'm sure you'll be able to see a HB at 7 weeks!
Earliest I saw was at 6+1, and baby measured 5+4. 
How exciting!!!


----------



## Nina83

Forget to add!
I secretly call my bub my birthday baby, because he/she'll be due just 2 days after my birthday <3
The best gift I could ever get.


----------



## vickytoria88

I am soooooo tired. My dd has decided not to take naps and I just want to go to bed. Pass me the match sticks


----------



## Smiler79

Nina this baby is due 5 days after my birthday too? When is your birthday? Mine is 22nd December and hubby's is 19th December!!


----------



## Nina83

Smiler79 said:


> Nina this baby is due 5 days after my birthday too? When is your birthday? Mine is 22nd December and hubby's is 19th December!!

I'm December 3rd, early :)
I doubt I'll get an actual birthday baby, but being close is good enough!

That's so neat you guys are so close, and your LO as well! 
In our family we're scattered all over the year LOL!


----------



## krulci

Chameleon said:


> Well, the good(?) news is the nausea's finally come. It's not super strong--really less nausea and more just extreme aversions. That is, I don't really feel like throwing up or anything but the thought of putting some foods in my mouth just causes my brain to hold up a big old "NOPE" sign. Really fun to spend an hour cooking dinner that you simply can't eat once it's done...

DH doesn't get this... No matter how many times I've explained, "I seriously cannot get near that," he gets so frustrated. He's like, "You need to eat!" And while I agree, there's no stopping those food aversions!! Ugh, I'll be so relieved when the first trimester passes for us all!


----------



## krulci

Smiler - I'm sure you will! Our first scan was at 6 wks and while their heartbeats weren't measurable (because they were still too small for the ultrasound to pick them up) we could see them fluttering away. It was a beautiful sight. I'm sure yours will measure nice and strong, too! :flower:


----------



## Nina83

Krulci, my DH is like that as well, he actually got mad at me I wouldn't, I couldn't even sit at the table. 
I explained I stuff my face during the day because I know whats waiting for me in the evening! 
However, these past days the nausea has been worse during the day and more bareable in the evening.


----------



## Manningstar

Hi, I'm new here and wanted to join this thread because I'm at about 7-8 weeks (due Dec. 12 as far as I know) and I've had two miscarriages. It was great to see this wonderful, supportive group here. I'm nervous because I go in for the first ultrasound on Friday and in both previous pregnancies there was no heartbeat and the scans showed the babies had stopped developing at 6 weeks. 

My first pregnancy - in September 2012 - I didn't really have any pregnancy symptoms. So when I got pregnant again in September 2013 and I had a lot of morning sickness throughout the day and fatigue, I thought everything was good and I got very excited about the pregnancy. But then we got the same news.

This time I also have a lot of symptoms - nausea that is almost constant, lots of fatigue, sore nipples, full feeling breasts, sometimes indigestion, etc. It's been really hard because I travel and teach in front of groups and do field work for my job and I've had a hard time with that because it's hard to traipse around in hip waders carrying equipment and teaching people when I just feel like I'm going to hurl all the time. 

But I'm having a hard time being positive about this pregnancy. I'm so worried that the same thing will happen again that I just blank out or numb out on any feelings about it. And I think that even if I see a heartbeat this time I'll still be worried about what might happen next. It doesn't help that I'm 39, so there is some time pressure too.

I wish I could just not ever tell my husband how I'm feeling but I'm pretty bad at hiding it when I don't feel well. He gets worried about me, though, and I find that stressful.

Sorry to dump all of this on all of you in my first message. It has been very helpful reading your posts and I wish all of you the best in your pregnancies.


----------



## dan-o

I was scanned today. Very small sac and a yolk were visible. Not sure which way it's going yet, as it's measuring small for my dates, but it's in the right place (concerns over one sided pain) :flower:


----------



## eme

Dan-o: how far along are you right now?


Hey ladies!!! Sorry for being MIA the past few days. I was working non-stop the past 6 days working 16 flights!!! I'm exhausted to say the least! I had my first blood work drawn today, follow up draw will be Saturday morning. So the waiting begins. I'm nervous for my levels...but I know there's nothing I can do about it so trying my best to not fixate on it. It'll be nice to know where things stand though. My symptoms are very minimal right now. BB's feel swollen but not tender in the least, nausea comes and goes, cramps and twinges, but that's it really. So I'm really wanting to see some good betas to ease my worries.


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

My betas were each a week apart 23, 550, & 7361 today & now they aren't going to repeat them unless I get scared and call and request them. My first ultrasound and prenatal visit is not till May 27th so truth be told, I am already scared!!! I wanted to ask them to continue them up to my visit but didn't want to sound desperate. I guess if it gets to nerve wracking I can always just call and they will repeat it as they said. I am just scared to get to that ultrasound and something have gone wrong...

Eme- Your betas will be great, I've got faith :)


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Dan-o, it's still early... Will they repeat in a week for you?


----------



## eme

So I'm SO tempted to go and buy a few pregnancy tests just to see if the lines are getting darker haha.......I just had bloods drawn yesterday and will have my follow up drawn on Saturday so this seems silly because bloodwork will obviously give me a clearer answer as to how things are progressing haha but I feel like I can't resist poas!!!


----------



## Nina83

Manningstar said:


> Hi, I'm new here and wanted to join this thread because I'm at about 7-8 weeks (due Dec. 12 as far as I know) and I've had two miscarriages. It was great to see this wonderful, supportive group here. I'm nervous because I go in for the first ultrasound on Friday and in both previous pregnancies there was no heartbeat and the scans showed the babies had stopped developing at 6 weeks.
> 
> My first pregnancy - in September 2012 - I didn't really have any pregnancy symptoms. So when I got pregnant again in September 2013 and I had a lot of morning sickness throughout the day and fatigue, I thought everything was good and I got very excited about the pregnancy. But then we got the same news.
> 
> This time I also have a lot of symptoms - nausea that is almost constant, lots of fatigue, sore nipples, full feeling breasts, sometimes indigestion, etc. It's been really hard because I travel and teach in front of groups and do field work for my job and I've had a hard time with that because it's hard to traipse around in hip waders carrying equipment and teaching people when I just feel like I'm going to hurl all the time.
> 
> But I'm having a hard time being positive about this pregnancy. I'm so worried that the same thing will happen again that I just blank out or numb out on any feelings about it. And I think that even if I see a heartbeat this time I'll still be worried about what might happen next. It doesn't help that I'm 39, so there is some time pressure too.
> 
> I wish I could just not ever tell my husband how I'm feeling but I'm pretty bad at hiding it when I don't feel well. He gets worried about me, though, and I find that stressful.
> 
> Sorry to dump all of this on all of you in my first message. It has been very helpful reading your posts and I wish all of you the best in your pregnancies.

Hi Manningstar :)
How was your scan today?! 

I didn't have any symptoms with my first 2, so I am somewhat "excited" I feel like crap now, even though I know that sometimes nausea doesn't mean anything other than nausea. I just keep telling myself that this IS a good sign.
I think you and your husband should talk a bit more about it, obviously he does care and is worried. After we had our scan DH told me how scared he was, and last week at our reassurance scan he got all teary. It's tough for them to "be strong for us" and they don't get how much that actually gets us all stressed!
<3


----------



## Nina83

9 weeks today :)
There&#8217;s a coworker friend of mine who knows about my losses, and I know they have been trying for a while. I&#8217;ve been wanting to tell her for support, but was afraid I&#8217;d hurt her. This past week I heard her in the room next to mine and the girl said, no really?! I was suspicious for a while because she&#8217;s stopped smoking, she&#8217;s always had some sort of tummy, and I guess I&#8217;m just suspicious all the time!
Anyways, yesterday we were work talking and she said, I need to tell you something&#8230; She&#8217;s 15 weeks already (I was a bit offended she hadn&#8217;t told me earlier, because apparently she did tell others)
She started to tell me how she didn&#8217;t know how to tell me because I was sensitive etc, and I just told her- no need to feel bad- I&#8217;m pregnant too! I am SO happy it turned out that way, I was so hoping I would tell her and she&#8217;d have good news for me. She started crying and I&#8217;m just so happy for her.

The thing is&#8230; I&#8217;m jealous. Of course I am. I&#8217;m jealous she&#8217;s in the &#8220;safe&#8221; zone now (I know there&#8217;s no such thing, but for me just getting past the first weeks does mean safer). Jealous she&#8217;s ahead of me, I was supposed to have a baby already, I was supposed to feel and do all those things before her. I&#8217;m just jealous, I don&#8217;t know, that I&#8217;m still behind, that I still might loose this baby, that I feel this way and she doesn&#8217;t.
Of course I am thrilled for her, and so happy we&#8217;ll be going through this pretty much together, and be on maternity leave together, but I just can&#8217;t shake this jealousy thing off.

And two days ago another girl at work told me she's pregnant! 17 weeks along, she also knew about my losses so I told her as well :) Her baby is a total whoopsie, she only found out at 8 weeks! But she's going to be such a great Mom, of course I'm jealous of her as well... 

My Coworker friend from up above also told me that a girl who has been trying for 2 years has finally gotten pregnant. I am so happy for her! Apparently everyone knew they had problems, (except me, I am so out of it!) so everyone now knows she's pregnant. I don't know how far along though. There's something in the air, I hope it brings only good news!


----------



## Manningstar

Nina83 said:


> Hi Manningstar :)
> How was your scan today?!
> 
> I didn't have any symptoms with my first 2, so I am somewhat "excited" I feel like crap now, even though I know that sometimes nausea doesn't mean anything other than nausea. I just keep telling myself that this IS a good sign.
> I think you and your husband should talk a bit more about it, obviously he does care and is worried. After we had our scan DH told me how scared he was, and last week at our reassurance scan he got all teary. It's tough for them to "be strong for us" and they don't get how much that actually gets us all stressed!
> <3

Thank you so much, Nina, for your kind and supportive words. The scan went well today - we saw the heartbeat and we are at 8 weeks - due date still December 12. We actually progressed to the prenatal visit - never got that far before. My husband was so happy - all smiles. I'm still really nervous, but I'm starting to feel a little better, even enjoying it a bit. It makes it easier to feel so sick when I know there might be a better outcome this time. Best of luck to all and I'll keep you posted on how things go.


----------



## Manningstar

Nina83 said:


> 9 weeks today :)
> There&#8217;s a coworker friend of mine who knows about my losses, and I know they have been trying for a while. I&#8217;ve been wanting to tell her for support, but was afraid I&#8217;d hurt her. This past week I heard her in the room next to mine and the girl said, no really?! I was suspicious for a while because she&#8217;s stopped smoking, she&#8217;s always had some sort of tummy, and I guess I&#8217;m just suspicious all the time!
> Anyways, yesterday we were work talking and she said, I need to tell you something&#8230; She&#8217;s 15 weeks already (I was a bit offended she hadn&#8217;t told me earlier, because apparently she did tell others)
> She started to tell me how she didn&#8217;t know how to tell me because I was sensitive etc, and I just told her- no need to feel bad- I&#8217;m pregnant too! I am SO happy it turned out that way, I was so hoping I would tell her and she&#8217;d have good news for me. She started crying and I&#8217;m just so happy for her.
> 
> The thing is&#8230; I&#8217;m jealous. Of course I am. I&#8217;m jealous she&#8217;s in the &#8220;safe&#8221; zone now (I know there&#8217;s no such thing, but for me just getting past the first weeks does mean safer). Jealous she&#8217;s ahead of me, I was supposed to have a baby already, I was supposed to feel and do all those things before her. I&#8217;m just jealous, I don&#8217;t know, that I&#8217;m still behind, that I still might loose this baby, that I feel this way and she doesn&#8217;t.
> Of course I am thrilled for her, and so happy we&#8217;ll be going through this pretty much together, and be on maternity leave together, but I just can&#8217;t shake this jealousy thing off.
> 
> And two days ago another girl at work told me she's pregnant! 17 weeks along, she also knew about my losses so I told her as well :) Her baby is a total whoopsie, she only found out at 8 weeks! But she's going to be such a great Mom, of course I'm jealous of her as well...
> 
> My Coworker friend from up above also told me that a girl who has been trying for 2 years has finally gotten pregnant. I am so happy for her! Apparently everyone knew they had problems, (except me, I am so out of it!) so everyone now knows she's pregnant. I don't know how far along though. There's something in the air, I hope it brings only good news!

I totally understand about being jealous. When I had my last miscarriage, we had friends who were 14 weeks when we were 5 or 6 weeks. She actually did have the baby, but when I lost my baby I had a hard time being around her because of my jealousy. Then she told me she had had 6 miscarriages prior to that pregnancy and that whenever she saw pregnant women she wanted to kick them. It felt really good to be able to talk about those feelings with someone who understood and didn't judge. I now have another friend who just announced at 15 weeks - I guess she's at 16 or 17 weeks now - and I was feeling jealous of her too. Both because I wanted to be the 'next' one in our group of friends - silly, I know - and because she was past that 'danger' zone. It is so hard to stay in the moment and stay positive, but I am so happy for you that you are doing well at 9 weeks and that you have friends in person to share the experience with, as well. And just know that it's so totally fine to feel jealous. And I totally get it and feel that way, too.


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Nina- that is a natural feeling, I have a friend farther than me and she is really supportive with helping me to stay calm and not so nervous but I am very jealous that she is 6wks farther than me and has seen and heard baby's heartbeat. It's hard not to feel jealous when it's everything you want. Keep your head up, when you get to the "safe" zone and feel a little better you will have someone to share your milestones with.


----------



## Nina83

Thanks guys, while I know these feeling are "normal" for us women, I just kind of feel like it's wrong to feel that way, YKWIM?
I told DH and he said, everything happens in it's own time, but I get where you're coming from.

AFM, Friday I was a mess. From about 13:00 until the next morning I was basically on the couch curled up and crying or in bed sleeping. Then, yesterday I felt wonderful, slight nausea in the morning but other than that nada (and my spotting has almost completely stopped!) I was happy to feel better and eat, but it also got me a bit worried. I can't believe I'm saying this, but I hope I get some nausea this evening... 
I know it's possible for the sickness to have died down now, and everything is fine, but of course I'm worried. So worried I bought a Doppler yesterday :wacko: I just hope I get to use it. It should be here in a few weeks. 
If only there was a way to know that everything was OK. I have an appointment scheduled for this Friday, along with a midwife, I don't know if we should go or not. I'm starting to slightly dislike my doctor. I feel like he's a bit impatient with me, or that he feels I'm overreacting and I should believe everything is OK. I know he'll scan me. But I hate worrying about what others think about me all the time!


----------



## dan-o

mama of 4 n 1 said:


> Dan-o, it's still early... Will they repeat in a week for you?

Thanks, yep booked for Friday but I can't make it, so will go a week on Monday instead. Hope it's done some serious catching up by then!


----------



## Conina

Nina I totally understand. My mc was discovered at my 12 week scan. When we were waiting to go in we met a girl I know whose LO is the same age as C. So she is exactly the same stage as I would have been at. Every time I see her I think 'that should be my bump...'


----------



## Nina83

dan-o said:


> mama of 4 n 1 said:
> 
> 
> Dan-o, it's still early... Will they repeat in a week for you?
> 
> Thanks, yep booked for Friday but I can't make it, so will go a week on Monday instead. Hope it's done some serious catching up by then!Click to expand...

How far will be on Monday?
It's so exciting, every extra day the LO grows even more!


----------



## Nina83

Conina said:


> Nina I totally understand. My mc was discovered at my 12 week scan. When we were waiting to go in we met a girl I know whose LO is the same age as C. So she is exactly the same stage as I would have been at. Every time I see her I think 'that should be my bump...'

Big hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## Geri213

Hi ladies I hope u don't mind me joining in I'm very new to this. I am 5 1/2 weeks pregnant after 2 mc an terrified I'm starting to feel like I'm going crazy with worry. I'm due the 31st of dec


----------



## Smiler79

Hi lovely ladies. Can I ask you all a question. Those of you who have already had early scans, how far along were you when you had scan and saw a heartbeat?

I am due my first reassurance scan a week tomorrow at approx 7 weeks. However I am so anxious I am tempted to ring and see if they can fit me in earlier. But I am worried that if I go too early and don't see a heartbeat then it will just make me more anxious x x.


----------



## Nina83

Smiler, I think you'll definitely be able to see the HB at 6+ weeks.
I went in at 6+1, baby measured 5+6 and there was a HB.
With my first I went in at 6+4 and there was a HB as well.


----------



## Nina83

Geri213 said:


> Hi ladies I hope u don't mind me joining in I'm very new to this. I am 5 1/2 weeks pregnant after 2 mc an terrified I'm starting to feel like I'm going crazy with worry. I'm due the 31st of dec

Hi Geri, congratulations!


----------



## Smiler79

Thanks Nina. I know it us only another week til my scan but I am driving myself crazy with worry that something has gone wrong again. Maybe I will ting epu tomorriw and see if they can fit me in a few days earlier x


----------



## Tess.ie

How's everyone getting on today?
9 weeks today for me, I have my reassurance scan tomorrow! Feeling a bit nervous, but I am feeling so pregnant that I think everything is fine. Fingers crossed. Sickness and nausea is very frequent. Still exhausted, thirsty, peeing lots and slightly emotional. My lower tummy muscles are even starting to feel like they're stretching a little bit. 
Ooohh I hope this is our sticky little rainbow x


----------



## Conina

I'm ok, still no real symptoms but actually I have had that stretchy tummy muscles thing too. Oh, and ENORMOUS :holly:


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hi girls. So sorry that I haven't been around I have been struggling but I have managed to book a reassurance scan for friday. I am hoping I will be able to relax a little after that. Im so scared after my previous loss that I cant think straight.

I hope everyone is getting on ok? 

Xxx


----------



## amazingLife

sailorsgirl said:


> Hi girls. So sorry that I haven't been around I have been struggling but I have managed to book a reassurance scan for friday. I am hoping I will be able to relax a little after that. Im so scared after my previous loss that I cant think straight.
> 
> I hope everyone is getting on ok?
> 
> Xxx

Same here having scan on friday ,,last scan was good .had something like pale pink discharge today on tissue but nothing now ..i m dying to be on thd other side of 12 weeks


----------



## amazingLife

Conina said:


> I'm ok, still no real symptoms but actually I have had that stretchy tummy muscles thing too. Oh, and ENORMOUS :holly:

Same with me no major symptoms all on and off..


----------



## sailorsgirl

Ah good luck for friday amazinglife


----------



## Smiler79

I wish my scan was sooner. I know Tuesday is not that far away but it seems like a lifetime away. Just want to see bubbas heartbeat and know everything is ok. I have been having a lit of cramping over last day or so. I know it is probably just stretching pains buts still makes me even more anxiously xx


----------



## vickytoria88

I don't get a scan until 12weeks:nope:

Been having nausea feelings all day every day, but was awake all night feeling sick and 5am had to get up to be sick. Give me anything but sick, don't cope well.


----------



## Tess.ie

I had my scan this morning!! :)
Baba was measuring spot on 9+1, beautiful heartbeat flickering. Due date 9 December! So so happy today!!


----------



## Nina83

Tess.ie said:


> I had my scan this morning!! :)
> Baba was measuring spot on 9+1, beautiful heartbeat flickering. Due date 9 December! So so happy today!!

Great news!!! 
December is such a great month :)


----------



## Conina

Tess.ie said:


> I had my scan this morning!! :)
> Baba was measuring spot on 9+1, beautiful heartbeat flickering. Due date 9 December! So so happy today!!

Fab news!! And that's my birthday!


----------



## vickytoria88

Off tomy booking in appointment in a bit. Will ask if any chance if early scan


----------



## Conina

Went to the dr yesterday (finally). He's given me a due date of 17 December based on my LMP, although based on my dates I think it'll be a week or so later. But hopefully that means I get my scan quicker!! :happydance:

Otherwise, he did NOTHING, except refer me for the scan. No BP, no urine test, nothing. He also didn't tell me to come back to him, although I've booked in for a month from now anyway.


----------



## vickytoria88

Conina said:


> Went to the dr yesterday (finally). He's given me a due date of 17 December based on my LMP, although based on my dates I think it'll be a week or so later. But hopefully that means I get my scan quicker!! :happydance:
> 
> Otherwise, he did NOTHING, except refer me for the scan. No BP, no urine test, nothing. He also didn't tell me to come back to him, although I've booked in for a month from now anyway.


We have the same dates and the same thought. Bring on a Christmas Day birth lol


----------



## sailorsgirl

Ah i have my early scan tomorrow at 7 weeks! I cant wait! But i am so nervous!! 

Xx


----------



## vickytoria88

Anyone want to make a Facebook group?


----------



## Smiler79

Hi ladies I spent a night in hospital last night woth stomach pains. They scanned me this morning baby in right place but couldn't see heartbeat as too small. Measuring 5 weeks 3days when I thought I should be 6weeks 1day. They still seem optimistic . Another scan booked for next Thursday so just hoping baby will have done some growing x x


----------



## Nina83

Smiler79 said:


> Hi ladies I spent a night in hospital last night woth stomach pains. They scanned me this morning baby in right place but couldn't see heartbeat as too small. Measuring 5 weeks 3days when I thought I should be 6weeks 1day. They still seem optimistic . Another scan booked for next Thursday so just hoping baby will have done some growing x x

((hugs))
That still seems fine! They're so tiny right now, a tad off can send you back or forward a couple of days! You also might have ovulated a day or two after.
Grow baby bean, grow!


----------



## Conina

Hope you get good news soon smiler. 

Vicky I have no idea how to start a fb group but I'll join it if you do! Can you make it a closed one so all fb friends don't know straight away?


----------



## sailorsgirl

Ill join a group if it gets started. Xx


----------



## vickytoria88

I'll see what I can do. I need to be able to add people and I can't do that as none of you are on my friends, harder than I thought it would be.

God I've been so sick this morning. Eat dry toast they say, then puke it up and it get stuck in your throat


----------



## Smiler79

And now my 3yr old has a bad case of chicken pox :-(


----------



## Nina83

Smiler79 said:


> And now my 3yr old has a bad case of chicken pox :-(

Oh no! How are you- did you already have them?
Poor kid :hugs: I had them when I was about 12 years old and I remember it well!!!
Hope it's quick and as itchy-less as can be.


----------



## Smiler79

Well looks like I will be leaving you ladies. Started spotting this morning :-(


----------



## Nina83

Smiler79 said:


> Well looks like I will be leaving you ladies. Started spotting this morning :-(

((hugs)) I started spotting at 6 weeks and only last week it stopped! You never know! 
I'm hoping for you that this is just random spotting, thanking about you <3


----------



## Tess.ie

Smiler79 said:


> Well looks like I will be leaving you ladies. Started spotting this morning :-(

Ah hun, I'm so sorry :( I really really hope that it's not the end and that the spotting stops and all is well. Big hugs x x x
Will you be seen by epu for a scan or anything?


----------



## Smiler79

As I am only spotting epu said they won't see me til my scheduled scan on Thursday but told me to ting back if bleeding gets heavier. It is gradually getting brighter red and more and pain is gradually getting worse so think it will be all over by morning :,-(


----------



## Conina

I hope you're wrong smiler. Sending :hugs:

I am sooooooo hungry this morning. And I have a lunchtime meeting so won't even get to eat until later :growlmad:


----------



## Smiler79

Nope I wasn't wrong. Definitely over :,-( and day before my angels due date. I am beyond devastated. Going in for a scan tomorrow but only to make sure everything has gone


----------



## Conina

Oh I'm so sorry smiler. I wish there were words to take away your pain


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Oh smiler :cry: wish I could hug you hun :hugs:!!!! So sorry for your loss:cry:


----------



## dan-o

Take me off the list ladies, I am waiting to mc :( xx


----------



## Smiler79

Oh no not you too Dan. Thinking of you xxxxxxx


----------



## amazingLife

Smiler79 said:


> Nope I wasn't wrong. Definitely over :,-( and day before my angels due date. I am beyond devastated. Going in for a scan tomorrow but only to make sure everything has gone

hey smiler so sorry hun ,may god give you strength.:hugs:


----------



## amazingLife

dan-o said:


> Take me off the list ladies, I am waiting to mc :( xx

hey sorry dear ,sorry to hear this.:hugs:


----------



## vickytoria88

Sorry to all of you who are having sad news. I hope that you have a quick recovery and that we see you all again soon. Lots of love


----------



## Tess.ie

I'm so sorry dan-o and smiler, it just isn't fair. Sending you both big hugs and hoping that when the time is right you get your rainbows and the happy ending you deserve. 

I had a dream last night that I mc. This is after 2 days of milder symptoms. I've got myself totally freaked out, and while my rational brain says everything is fine I just can't stop worrying. I woke at 4 after the dream and couldn't sleep again :( tell me I'm just being silly please, and everything will be fine at my scan in 2 weeks!


----------



## Nina83

Tess.ie said:


> I'm so sorry dan-o and smiler, it just isn't fair. Sending you both big hugs and hoping that when the time is right you get your rainbows and the happy ending you deserve.
> 
> I had a dream last night that I mc. This is after 2 days of milder symptoms. I've got myself totally freaked out, and while my rational brain says everything is fine I just can't stop worrying. I woke at 4 after the dream and couldn't sleep again :( tell me I'm just being silly please, and everything will be fine at my scan in 2 weeks!

I'm sorry about your dream, they're scary! I've had 2 where I was bleeding. It's tough to try and convince yourself that it's just a dream and everything is probably OK!
You're not being silly, but everything WILL be fine at your scan! 2 weeks will be here before you know it!


----------



## Nina83

dan-o said:


> Take me off the list ladies, I am waiting to mc :( xx

I am so sorry Dan-o ((hugs))


----------



## vickytoria88

Just got the date for my scan, of all dates it was going to be on the due date of my mmc. So I canceled it and re booked it, couldn't possibly face having a scan the day I should have had a baby.

So it's on June 3rd at 08:30


----------



## Nina83

vickytoria88 said:


> Just got the date for my scan, of all dates it was going to be on the due date of my mmc. So I canceled it and re booked it, couldn't possibly face having a scan the day I should have had a baby.
> 
> So it's on June 3rd at 08:30

((Hugs)) 
Sadly I've been there and done that :(
Do whatever makes you feel most comfortable <3


----------



## krulci

I am so, so sorry Dan-o and Smiler. I haven't been on myself because we lost one of our twins... You're both in my thoughts and heart! Wish I could do better than an online hug... :nope::hugs::hugs:


----------



## krulci

In somewhat brighter news, we had our 9+ week scan, yesterday; the remaining babe was swishing their little feet back and forth! :happydance:Of course, Baby B was still tiny and lifeless just off in the distance, so it brings up all of those emotions mixed in with the joy. :cry:I don't think I'll ever understand why this process is so hard for some of us... 

Anyways, focusing on the positive! With our first MC, we didn't see any movement, only a heartbeat at this point (could have been a fluke, could have been a sign... who knows), so I'm taking this as a huge milestone! Trying not to get my hopes up too high; I know we're not in the clear yet... but it's so hard not to make plans!


----------



## vickytoria88

Today I'm feeling so scared. Just a feeling that something is wrong although I'm not bleeding. Sickness is easing off, but I'm 9 + 2 and apparently this is when the placenta takes over? I still have lover back ache. 

It is at 9 weeks I lost my last baby but didn't find out until 11 weeks, I guess it's the time that's making me scared.


----------



## dan-o

Thanks ladies, passed the last few bits of tissue today and a scan at lunchtime all confirmed a complete mc. Glad it was all natural this time. 

Hope mine is the last angel and everyone else gets to take their rainbows home. My turn will come when the time is right :)

Krulci, sorry to hear you lost one twin, but very pleased your other is doing fab x


----------



## krulci

vickytoria88 said:


> Today I'm feeling so scared. Just a feeling that something is wrong although I'm not bleeding. Sickness is easing off, but I'm 9 + 2 and apparently this is when the placenta takes over? I still have lover back ache.
> 
> It is at 9 weeks I lost my last baby but didn't find out until 11 weeks, I guess it's the time that's making me scared.

I know the feeling! As relieved I am that the nausea is FINALLY wearing off, it's terrifying not to have those sure symptoms. I believe we're only a day apart! I'm 9+3, today. :thumbup: Anyways, I'm sure baby is doing great. Maybe if the doubtful feeling persists, you could call to have an earlier scan? Or make up symptoms, if you're feeling a little sinister, lol. :muaha:

Dan-o - I'm so glad you are finding at least tiny bits of peace in this process... I was relieved, too, to find that my body completed the MC by itself. In a strange way, it rebuilt my self-confidence a tiny bit to know that at least if my baby couldn't make it, my body still knew what to do. Hope that makes sense... All the same, you are in my thoughts!! I'm here if you want to talk! :hugs:


----------



## Conina

I never have any symptoms when pregnant and I don't even have a date for a scan yet. Driving me mad!! Although I do feel better than I did the time I miscarried.

Dan o I'm so sorry honey :hugs:


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Everyone has been so quiet, how are you all doing?

I started a new job and have been having evening sickness, not so much fun... Hoping it passes soon. First scan a week away :)


----------



## Nina83

Hi Mama :wave:
Congrats on the new job! What do you do?
I hear you on the evening sickness, blech. Thankfully mine has died down since starting week 11, at least that's what I hope is happening, and not the worst :( Scan on Friday so hopefully I can be a bit more calm!
Sadly, I found that nothing worked to ease it. I had a hard time even getting into the shower, all I could do was lie there and moan. I don't know how women with children manage through it! My house is such a mess LOL.
Hope you feel better soon <3

Hmm, talking about nausea has gotten me slightly nauseated right now!


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

I'm an LPN & work evenings so it has been challenging to say the least. It's been exciting though, the nausea reassures me that all is going well, and this is the farthest I have made it in 5 years, can not wait for my scan :)

Have you looked into sea bands? They are sea sickness bracelets & I have heard they work wonders. I just purchased them last evening and will be giving them a try for work tonight. How exciting about your scan :) I'm sure all is fine, usually the nausea starts to subside around 12 weeks and you are almost there. Hope you are able to post your scan pic Friday...


----------



## vickytoria88

Just found a hb on my Doppler


----------



## kelleyrn95

I am also very cautious. My Kathryn was "born still" 12-7-2011 she was healthy, her EDD was 12/29. I am 9w 1d pregnant, had my first ultrasound at about 7 1/2 weeks...heartbeat was normal rate. My EDD for this little one is 12/23...I'm so very scared every day! I do not enjoy the "moments" that I'm not nauseated or super tired...when I do not have those symptoms I panic~~thinking I'm losing this little one! OHHH and did I mention I'm turning 42?!


----------



## Nina83

vickytoria88 said:


> Just found a hb on my Doppler

Yay! That's awesome!!!


----------



## Nina83

kelleyrn95 said:


> I am also very cautious. My Kathryn was "born still" 12-7-2011 she was healthy, her EDD was 12/29. I am 9w 1d pregnant, had my first ultrasound at about 7 1/2 weeks...heartbeat was normal rate. My EDD for this little one is 12/23...I'm so very scared every day! I do not enjoy the "moments" that I'm not nauseated or super tired...when I do not have those symptoms I panic~~thinking I'm losing this little one! OHHH and did I mention I'm turning 42?!

Hi Kelly, I'm so sorry about Kathryn ((hugs)) It must be hard having your EDD so close, but you'll see that this time it will end better, it has to <3
It's exciting you saw the HB, when is your next scan/appointment? Are they keeping a close eye on you because of your past?
My nausea stopped at around 11 weeks, and I was terrified, but slowly convinced myself that it has to end sometime. I did get "used" to the idea, but last night when it came back, boy was I relieved! 
I think your little one is here to stay :hugs:


----------



## krulci

vickytoria88 said:


> So it's on June 3rd at 08:30

Our scans are on the same day! Exciting!! How far along will you be at that point? Also, SO RELIEVED that you found a HB on the doppler!! I am seriously looking into buying one myself, but came across an article that warned against the possibility of harm (with extreme use) but no real conclusive results to back it... I'm so confused? What does that even mean? Maybe I'll just go ahead and get one. I went to the midwife's office, today, with cramping - totally freaked out - and baby's HB sounded beautiful on the doppler... Blah. What convinced you to try one? 

Nina - was your scan today? How did it go? I ended up getting one as well (see above)... :blush: I'm changing my name to "Neurotic", lol.


----------



## Conina

My scan's on 3rd also!! Can't wait!


----------



## Manningstar

Hi everyone. I just wanted to check in. I realize I hadn't written in a while. I'm at 11 weeks now. Still feeling very nauseous and exhausted most of the time. I'm also finally starting to relax a little bit and not worry constantly about what might go wrong. I am really looking forward to the 12 week scan - that's scheduled for June 2 so just a little over a week to go for that. 

Thank you to everyone who has been posting. It really helps to share stories with others who understand both what it feels like to be in this stage of pregnancy and also who have gone through previous losses and understand all the feelings that go along with that. It is so helpful to know that we're not alone. 

I'm thinking of all of you and wishing you the best.


----------



## vickytoria88

Off to the dr to try and get something for sickness later


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

My first scan is this afternoon, nervous and excited, can't wait to see a HB!!! I have to work directly after, so not sure I will get a chance to post a pic today. Hoping OB can give me something for constipation and nausea because nothing has been working and I have tried everything!

Good luck vicky, hope your sickness eases up soon.


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Scan pic from last Tuesday, measuring spot on at 9weeks 4days...
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1401370143897.jpg
File size: 155.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Nina83

Aw mama, so cute!


----------



## kelleyrn95

Thank you for your reply. I'm glad I'm not the only one that finds comfort in being nauseated!

I saw a maternal/fetal specialist yesterday to formulate a "plan." He was awesome! He was realistic about my fears & "glass half empty attitude" but he had a lot of great info & did his best to put my mind at ease. He is sending his recommendations to my OB/GYN. He is planning more "measurement" US's as well as increased monitoring at week 30. 

He has been on the "loss" board at Magee for 20+yrs & he has been doing this for 40yrs & he said he has never had anyone lose a child to stillbirth subsequently...that made me feel good. He also said with increased monitoring last time my daughter would be here today but as he reminded me there was no reason...I wasn't high risk. This is sad that we only get this monitoring IF there was a previous problem...

thank you again for your reply!
Kelley


----------



## kelleyrn95

Nina83 said:


> Hi Kelly, I'm so sorry about Kathryn ((hugs)) It must be hard having your EDD so close, but you'll see that this time it will end better, it has to <3
> It's exciting you saw the HB, when is your next scan/appointment? Are they keeping a close eye on you because of your past?
> My nausea stopped at around 11 weeks, and I was terrified, but slowly convinced myself that it has to end sometime. I did get "used" to the idea, but last night when it came back, boy was I relieved!
> I think your little one is here to stay :hugs:

Nina83, ty so much. I miss her every day! 

I saw a specialist last week, he was very understanding about my fears. He is sending a "plan" to my regular OB/GYN & yes there will be more testing throughout to make sure "peanuts" measurements are ok & then increased monitoring at 30w instead of 32w. He also said Kathryn would be here today if this testing was done BUT during my pregnancy with her there was no "reason" stinks that something so bad has to occur before extra monitoring is done. 

I also asked him about a fetal monitor...he said he isn't apposed to them. I don't know if it will help me or make me even more crazy!


----------



## vickytoria88

So I had my scan. There was a little baby, dating 2 weeks behind so I have to go for another scan in a few weeks. I expected that though because I ovulated late.


----------



## Nina83

vickytoria88 said:


> So I had my scan. There was a little baby, dating 2 weeks behind so I have to go for another scan in a few weeks. I expected that though because I ovulated late.

How many weeks are you now?
I would try not worry about it right now. I dated a week behind at 10 weeks, and the next scan at 12 weeks I was just one day behind. 
And if you ovulated later, then that totally makes sense!
When is your next scan?


----------



## vickytoria88

They say 10+ 1 next scan 20th


----------



## Manningstar

Anyone else still having 'morning' sickness and exhaustion at 16 weeks? Mine seems to be a little better but it ebbs and flows and some days it's still really bad. I also get this thing that is hard to describe - it's sort of like the aches you get with the flu. My whole body just aches and hurts. It's not every day but I get it about once a week. 

Anyway, I shouldn't be complaining. So far everything is good. The 12 week scan was great and shortly after that I heard a heartbeat on doppler. I'm going back to the ob on July 3 and hope to hear the heartbeat again. I can't wait until I can feel the baby move. Anyone having that yet or is it too early for all of us?


----------



## krulci

Manningstar said:


> Anyone else still having 'morning' sickness and exhaustion at 16 weeks? Mine seems to be a little better but it ebbs and flows and some days it's still really bad. I also get this thing that is hard to describe - it's sort of like the aches you get with the flu. My whole body just aches and hurts. It's not every day but I get it about once a week.
> 
> Anyway, I shouldn't be complaining. So far everything is good. The 12 week scan was great and shortly after that I heard a heartbeat on doppler. I'm going back to the ob on July 3 and hope to hear the heartbeat again. I can't wait until I can feel the baby move. Anyone having that yet or is it too early for all of us?

Hi there! Glad someone is hopping back on this thread... :thumbup:

I'm also 16 weeks, not having morning sickness, but definitely nauseated when I don't take my reflux meds. But I am EXHAUSTED!! I swear I wasn't this tired the first go-round, but everyone says it's because I've already got a toddler here to keep me running... Who knows. :) 

I've felt our baby sporadically for the last few weeks! My uterus is tipped waaay, way back and I'm naturally thin, so supposedly I am the perfect storm for early feeling. I'm not complaining! :haha: 

How's everyone else doing? Victoria, what did the follow-up scans show? Hope all is well...


----------



## vickytoria88

*Moderator edited*
Please read the forum rules


> You may not link to third party forums, chatrooms, competing pregnancy/parenting resources, competing groups/pages or unapproved social networking Web Sites


----------



## USAFWife319

I'm 16w1d after a miscarried blighted ovum in January. I was told I'd never conceive and have kids and to our surprise I've been pregnant twice now!! :)


----------



## krulci

USAFWife319 said:


> I'm 16w1d after a miscarried blighted ovum in January. I was told I'd never conceive and have kids and to our surprise I've been pregnant twice now!! :)

Congrats, USAFWife! How is everyone else doing? We should all be out of the big question period, right? Anyone feeling an active little babe?:happydance:


----------



## Conina

I'm doing fine - 20 week scan is next Wed and I can't wait!! Seems like a million years since the last one.

I'm still at the stage of thinking it's movement but it could easily be something else...


----------



## Smiler79

Hi ladies. Don't know if you all still check in but thought you might like to know I am pregnant again and have reached 11 weeks 3 days. Have seen baby twice already ate 6 and 8 weeks due a heavyweight bleeding scare but saw heartbeat both times. 12 week scan is on Thursday. Hooe I can relax a bit after that.

Glad to see form tickers that everyone else is doing great without their rainbows x x x


----------



## Conina

Smiler - that's brilliant news. Won't be long til you have your rainbow in your arms!


----------

